#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  24 июня - 1 июля ретрит с сестрой Титхамедхой в Кунпенлинге

## Аминадав

Планируется ретрит с сестрой Тхитамедхой:
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_yoga/487157.html



Летом 2008 года вновь будет проведен недельный ретрит, участие в котором могут принять все желающие.

Интенсивная практика медитации с буддийским учителем тайской лесной традиции.

АДЖАН  ТИТМЕДХОЙ

  Ретрит будет проводиться в одном из живописных уголков Подмосковья.
                                                  24 июня - 1 июля

 Проезд:

Как попасть в  Ретритный Центр Кунпэнлинг смотрите на сайте:    http://kunphenling.ru/howtogethere.php

Стоимость проживания: в 6 местном номере с двухъярусными кроватями 200 руб в день, в 2 местном номере (обычные кровати)  350 руб в день, в административном корпусе на 3 этаже 780 или 980 за комнату,

Эту сумму вы будете оплачивать по приезду к месту ретрита.


    * Питание: 1400 руб – за 7 дней.

    * Организационные расходы (аренда зала, трансфер и проживание 1монахини) – на человека  1500 руб.

    * Если у Вас есть огромное желание принять участие в ретрите, но нет возможности оплатить его, обращайтесь к нам и мы постараемся Вам помочь.

    * Заявки просим подавать до 10 мая 2008 г., так как базу нужно бронировать заранее.


8 916 128-72-92 Татьяна, 8 926 204-40-07 Михаил, 8 909 959-33-87 Георгий


Подтверждение об участии в ретрите


   1. Так как бронированием номеров занимаются не организаторы ритрита, а Центр Дзогчен общины Кунпэнлинг, пожалуйста,  


забронируйте место проживания письмом по образцу:








Прошу забронировать 1 место проживания в 6-ти (2-х)* местном номере на ретрит с Аджаном Титамедхой с 24 июня по 1 июля.

Иванов Иван Иваныч



   2. * — 6-ти или 2-х местный номер указывается по вашему предпочтению.

      которое следует выслать на e-mail: kunphenling@gmail.com
      или по телефонам +7 495 7407998, +7 901 7124693

   3. После бронирования сообщите об этом организаторам ретрита
mahaihos@mail.ru и  tambalalu@yandex.ru


или по телефонам:

8 916 128-72-92 Татьяна, 8 926 204-40-07 Михаил, 8 909 959-33-87 Георгий

Регистрация


Просьба приехать к месту ретрита, чтобы зарегистрироваться и расселиться с 13.00 до 17.00. Но если приехать до 17 ч никак не получается - сообщите нам заранее по телефону о времени вашего прибытия.



ВНИМАНИЕ!!!    ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ РЕТРИТА !

По условиям Кунпэлинг центра,

ДО ПЕРВЫХ ЧИСЕЛ ИЮНЯ СЛЕДУЕТ ПОДТВЕРДИТЬ СВОЁ УЧАСТИЕ!

путем внесения предоплаты за проживание.

Сумма платежа примерна, т.к. цены все время меняются, но главное - это подтверждение намерения участвовать в ретрите.
На полный срок ретрита (23 июня вечером заезжаем, 1 июля в обед заканчиваем) при оплате проживания в 6ти местном номере предоплата рассчитывается так:


200 р. * 7 дней = 1400 р.


Оплату можно произвести передав деньги нам, или через банк по квитанции

ПАМЯТКА УЧАСТНИКА РЕТРИТА

Необходимо взять с собой на ретрит.


   1. Коврик, подушку или скамейку для медитации. Рекомендуем взять плед или что-либо другое, чтобы накинуть на плечи во время сидячей медитации.

   2. Стоимость постельного белья  50 руб. По желанию Вы можете взять с собой спальный мешок или спальные принадлежности.

   3. Комплект запасной одежды и обуви. Одежда должна быть простой, скромной и удобной. Не следует надевать облегающую или открытую одежду, шорты, короткие юбки, открытые майки.

   4. Теплую одежду, сменную обувь


Что можно взять с собой


   1. Мы не ужинаем. Вместо ужина к чаю, Вы можете взять с собой немного горького шоколада без добавления молока, орехов или фруктов и т. д., так как довольно трудно обойтись без еды после полудня.

   2. Вы можете взять с собой фотоаппаратуру, но любая съемка во время ритрита запрещена. У Вас будет возможность фотографировать по окончанию ритрита, когда это будет разрешено

   3. Личные медикаменты


Что нельзя


   1. Все участники должны соблюдать Благородную Тишину в течение всего ретрита. Вам лучше совсем не общаться с другими участниками, а так же не использовать для контакта записки, жесты и т.д. Однако Вы можете обращаться к организаторам с любыми проблемами, касающимися питания, размещения, здоровья, и т.д., но такие контакты должны быть сведены к минимуму.

   2. Очень важно, что не должно быть никаких физических контактов между лицами противоположного пола.

   3. Не разрешается привозить и принимать во время ретрита наркотики, алкоголь и другие интоксиканты.

   4. Нельзя украшать себя, если это, возможно, не используйте косметику.

   5. Во время ретрита нельзя слушать музыку (привозить с собой плейеры, радио, магнитофон и т.д.)

   6. Пользоваться мобильными телефонами. Мобильные телефоны и часы, подающие звуковой сигнал должны быть выключены. Нельзя использовать мобильные телефоны и будильники в зале для медитации.

   7. Нельзя курить в закрытом помещении. Если Вы курите и не можете отказаться от этой привычки во время ритрита, Вы можете курить на открытом воздухе, чтобы Вас никто не видел.

   8. Нельзя нарушать расписание ритрита. Если у Вас будут проблемы со здоровьем, обращайтесь, пожалуйста, к организаторам.

   9. Нельзя покидать ретрит. Если у Вас есть проблемы, пожалуйста, поговорите об этом с организаторами.


Перед ретритом необходимо сделать


   1. Предупредить семью, коллег по работе и друзей о своей недоступности для общения с ними в период проведения ретрита

   2. Все необходимое приобрести до начала ретрита.

----------


## Аминадав

фото: http://www.photoshare.ru/album82840-2.html
отзыв: http://ardhanarishvara.livejournal.com/52981.html

----------


## Аминадав

еще отзывы:
http://ardhanarishvara.livejournal.com/53128.html
http://nina-mishenko.livejournal.com/2200.html

----------


## Аминадав

И еще три рассказа:
http://nina-mishenko.livejournal.com/3108.html
http://nina-mishenko.livejournal.com/2870.html
http://nina-mishenko.livejournal.com/2624.html

----------

